
Getting a Job in Tech Without a Tech Background - mattragland
https://medium.com/the-blog-of-matt-ragland/you-gotta-have-skills-df962f3ea4d6
======
mattragland
I'm always curious about how people without technical backgrounds are getting
jobs in tech. What are some of the best ways you have found or seen others
doing that makes up for a lack of programming or traditional business
training?

~~~
nzeeshan
Pick up a language/framework, build a small project and put it on Github.
Start approaching companies that are using the same technology and looking for
freshers/interns. I have seen this work for few of my friends.

